# South Korea deports American over positive North Korea comments



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2015)

Omg.

"SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — A Korean-American woman accused of praising rival North Korea in a recent lecture was deported from South Korea on Saturday, in the latest in a series of cases that critics say infringe on the country's freedom of speech."
South Korea deports American over positive N. Korea comments


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Omg.
> 
> "SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — A Korean-American woman accused of praising rival North Korea in a recent lecture was deported from South Korea on Saturday, in the latest in a series of cases that critics say infringe on the country's freedom of speech."
> South Korea deports American over positive N. Korea comments



Deporting Communists is a novel idea to Americans.  We've been importing them for so long now - giving them a platform to spew their garbage - good has become evil and evil has become good in the eyes of too many.  The demoralization of America has come to this now.

  I applaud the South Koreans.  They have it straight.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 10, 2015)

This is the strange woman who has been going around claiming that North Korean defectors really want to go back to that hell hole. When actual defectors have objected to this, she has refused to engage them.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Omg.
> ...


Communism is as good or as bad as its leadership is - just like any other type of government.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 10, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Communism is as good or as bad as its leadership is - just like any other type of government.




Wrong (and ignorant).


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






Bleipriester said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Can you name a "good Communist leader"?   Who would that be?  Marx?  Stalin?  Lenin?  Mao?  Kim Jong Il?Kim Jong Un?   What on earth are you talking about, Bleipreister?    Are you serious?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Communism is as good or as bad as its leadership is - just like any other type of government.
> ...



Ya think?  Gee.  Thanks for agreeing with me on something.  Maybe your over Gracie gate.  One can only hope.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> This is the strange woman who has been going around claiming that North Korean defectors really want to go back to that hell hole. When actual defectors have objected to this, she has refused to engage them.



Sounds like an American liberal!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Can you name a "good Communist leader"?


Ho Chi Minh    .....


----------



## Rusty Houser (Jan 10, 2015)

The US is no better.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Rusty Houser said:


> The US is no better.



Use the quote button.  We are not mind readers around here.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You can say about communism what ever you want, but it hasnt left half of the world in slums and dirt. That must be considered when it comes to the pros and contras. The idea of the working class ruling the state is also not bad. However, it is possible to create a dictatorship with any worldview and the protection of the working class does not exclude private ownership, as long as there are limitations, in my opinion.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 10, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> You can say about communism what ever you want, but it hasnt [sic] left half of the world in slums and dirt. ...




In every instance when it was (with animal violence) imposed on a people writ large, it has resulted in the abolition of freedom, the institutionalization of terror, and mountains of dead bodies,


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > You can say about communism what ever you want, but it hasnt [sic] left half of the world in slums and dirt. ...
> ...


This has always been the case when a system change took place.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 10, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




wrong


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


how?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 10, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




The American Revolution, you idiot.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


What a carnage!


----------



## JBvM (Jun 29, 2018)

Rusty Houser said:


> The US is no better.


This guy was a mass shooter and he sounds exactly like Donald Trump and his followers


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Not so much, as wars go.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2018)

Crazy OP.

SK law permits the removal of foreigners who disturb the public peace.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Jul 12, 2018)

> A Korean-American woman accused of praising rival North Korea in a recent lecture was deported from South Korea on Saturday, in the latest in a series of cases that critics say infringe on the country's freedom of speech."



This is how it actually works in South Korea where there is no freedom of speech. The Cold War between  the two Koreas is a real thing and you could actually be prosecuted for praising the Kim regime. Praising Japan's role in developing Korea in the colonial era is also a criminal offense, by which pro-Japanese right-wing elements have been effectively silenced.



> The South Korean constitution guarantees freedom of speech, press, petition and assembly for its nationals. However, behaviors or speeches in favor of the North Korean regime or communism can be punished by the National Security Law, though in recent years prosecutions under this law have been rare.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2018)

SK is no paradise of civil liberty protections, of course, but they have been at war since 1950.  My last tour of duty there was just as the government was emerging from strong arm dictatorship.


----------

